# My go-to drink for this Summer is...



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Green tea on ice, with a squeeze of lime (not lemon). Made with good purified water & ice, of course. This is a really great combination, really quenches thirst and cuts the road dust!


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

I'm not sure, It's German, it says 'Affe-Barrelwasser' on the label


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Jim Beam Rye and lots of club soda.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Chilled Pinot Grigio Blush


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

With alcohol: a dry white wine (e.g. Sancerre or Muscadet de sevres et maine)
Without: tap water. Nothing beats it to quench thirst.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Kleinzeit said:


> I'm not sure, It's German, it says 'Affe-Barrelwasser' on the label
> 
> View attachment 19763


I've had this: tastes lousy without the monkeys.

My go-too drink for summer? Same as winter: Guinness... :tiphat:


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I've had this: tastes lousy without the monkeys.
> 
> My go-too drink for summer? Same as winter: Guinness... :tiphat:


Yeah, it gets flat fast. I've switched to this French stuff, Eau de barrique de singe. Tart!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A long glass containing iced grape juice, a little water, and half a sherry glass of sherry. Small kick, and tastes just like blackberries. Lovely!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I've had this: tastes lousy without the monkeys.
> 
> My go-too drink for summer? Same as winter: Guinness... :tiphat:


I thought the monkeys added a little bit of bite!!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Umm ... what is Summer?









Still, I've found Laphroaig sufficiently warming.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Umm ... what is Summer?
> 
> View attachment 19795
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. Unfortunately, my discretionary income is such that the Laphroaig (10) is a _once per year for a fortnight_ ritual.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Umm ... what is Summer?
> 
> View attachment 19795
> 
> ...


Yeah, same here in Ireland. Was reading an interview with Martin Amis the other day and he's now decamped to Brooklyn. Speaking of how much he enjoys the weather in Brooklyn, and remembering London, he said something which resonated effortlessly with me: "You realise how much of your spirits are just spent fighting the weather."

I think this is true. I'd love to live in a place where it's hot at 7am, you have your breakfast outdoors in company of a scorched blue sky, and the temps rise thereafter...


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Summer heat is in full bloom here so I've shifted from my usual routine of red wine, Bourbon, and Scotch, to a more hot weather appropriate routine of pale ales, IPAs, and the occasional quality lager served very cold. I know that beer is "supposed" to be served closer to room temp, but when it is 90+ outside, I tend to go for the refreshment of ice cold.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

EricABQ said:


> Summer heat is in full bloom here so I've shifted from my usual routine of red wine, Bourbon, and Scotch, to a more hot weather appropriate routine of pale ales, IPAs, and the occasional quality lager served very cold. I know that beer is "supposed" to be served closer to room temp, but when it is 90+ outside, I tend to go for the refreshment of ice cold.


Cold beverages is always more comfortable methinks. Especially in the hot weather. I'm not ashamed to drink my scotch with 2-3 large ice cubes


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

When my stomach was younger, I drank my whiskey neat, with water back.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I actually preferred Glenmorangie (aged in port barrels when I could get it) over Laphroaig back when I indulged more in that sort of thing. It too was a little cost prohibitive. But in either case it had to be neat, so not a summer thing at all.

Now it's hot coffee. Summer, winter -- it doesn't matter. It's always black coffee. Not the disgusting burnt stuff you get at Charbucks and the like that taste like a charcoal briquette dipped in tepid water, but lighter roasts that don't have all the caffeine burnt out. 

Coffee is life.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Vanilla Milkshake. 

Simple recipe 

2/3 of a cup of milk.

2 - 3 table spoons of sugar

Crushed ice cubes

1/2 a tablespoon of Vanilla essence - if you want it to be a vanilla milkshake but it is fine without it.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Without any intentional effort from me, it seems to have worked out to be Carlsberg Elephant. I've gone through more than a couple cases over the past three months. It's almost undrinkable warm, but uniquely bracing and refreshing when properly chilled.









Also, like Kieran I am a year-round Guinness aficionado.


----------

